# Claudio Abbado conducts Mahler 5



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

A great conductor who passed away yesterday:

Remembering Claudio Abbado


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

There are already a handful of tribute threads. Does this require another, even if placed in the Orchestral Music section? I'd question how much participation this can generate but the "Can I Become Beethoven?" thread did get 272 replies. Carry on then.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

scratchgolf said:


> There are already a handful of tribute threads. Does this require another, even if placed in the Orchestral Music section? I'd question how much participation this can generate but the "Can I Become Beethoven?" thread did get 272 replies. Carry on then.


Alas, I think the OPie is more interested in self-promotion, via planting his reviews on various threads. The moderators might like to investigate.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Not a bad performance, but my standard is the great performance "live" with Klaus Tennstedt conducting the NY Philharmonic.
Everyone who loves Mahler 5 should hear that one.

Unfortunately, I had to purchase the huge, expensive NY Philharmonic/Mahler box of all symphonies performed live over the years to get it.


----------

